# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Artikel: Voetreflexologie...hocus pocus of toch niet?

## peteroomens

Jaren geleden bezocht ik in prima conditie een gezondheidsbeurs, waar ik mocht plaatsnemen in een stoel van een voetreflexologe. Al snel bleek ik het e.e.a. te mankeren. Hocus pocus? Zo ver durf ik niet te gaan. Ook ik heb in de praktijk ervaren dat het langdurig lopen over de ribbels in het strandzand een stimulerende werking op de darmen heeft.

Dat het volledige lichaam in de voetzool terug te vinden is, betwijfel ik. Het lichaam kent zogenaamde dermatomen en myotomen, huidgebieden respectievelijk spieren, die reageren op prikkels op afstand. Voorwaarde is dat er een (in)directe zenuwverbinding is tussen plaats van prikkeling en reactie. Voorbeeld: bepaalde buikontstekingen kunnen ook in de rug gevoeld worden. 

Eerst moeten we onderscheid maken tussen het 
•	autonome (onwillekeurige) en het 
•	somatische (willekeurige)zenuwstelsel

Het autonome zenuwstelsel kan weer worden verdeeld in
•	orthosympatisch en
•	parasympatisch

Vervolgens moet er gekeken worden of de takken hiervan uit eindelijk de voetzool bereiken en of deze aanvoerend (efferent = min of meer vanuit de romp) dan wel afvoerend (afferent = naar de romp) zijn.
Bekijken we vervolgens de zenuwen die daadwerkelijk de voetzool bereiken, dan hebben we het over L4, L5 en S1 (sommige auteurs S2)*. Dit brengt ons naar het volgende overzicht:

•	Autonoom – orthosympatisch - efferent ontspringt uit het ruggenmerg van de niveaus Th 10 t/m L2 (organen en benen)
•	Autonoom – orthosympatisch – afferent gaat niet rechtstreeks naar ruggenmerg
•	Autonoom – parasympatisch heeft geen vertakkingen naar de ledematen, maar bedient de niveaus S1 en S2 de bekkenorganen
•	Somatisch, zowel efferent als afferent is er verbinding tussen voetzool en ruggenmerg via de niveaus L4, L5, S1.

Conclusie: hoofdzakelijk somatisch is er zowel efferant als afferent een directe verbinding tussen ruggenmerg en voetzool. Door de voetzool te masseren is er vanuit de voet een ‘rechtstreeks’ contact met het bekken en dus de bekken organen.
Het lichaam boven het bekken wordt niet rechtstreeks vanuit de voetzool bereikt! De vraag is dan ook of de claim, het gehele lichaam te bereiken vanuit de voetzool, gerechtigd is.

Peter Oomens

* Th	= thoracaal (borstwervelkolom)
L	= lumbaal (lage rug)	
S	= sacraal (onderrug/bekken)

----------


## Janneke

> Het lichaam boven het bekken wordt niet rechtstreeks vanuit de voetzool bereikt! De vraag is dan ook of de claim, het gehele lichaam te bereiken vanuit de voetzool, gerechtigd is.


Nouja...blijkbaar niet dus?

----------

